# My new Terrapin



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Let me be the first to say... looks tippy! ;D

Congrats!

Cheers
The Capt.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That is a very nice hull. Did Dave mention why they shut down?


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. Dave did not mention why and I did not want to ask either. There are a few stories out there speculating but I was just interested in the quality, fit, finish and performance of the boat. Whatever the reason it is a shame that they are no longer making them beacause they are a great little boat.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

congrats on the new sled! I fished out of a terrapin quite a bit and that boat can take a chop a lot better than people would think.. You see one day when you get caught in some snotty stuff.. And the draft... AWESOME! once again congrats.. 

Alonzo

p.s- Let me know if you need some help breaking her in!! hahah ;D


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

NICE!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice skiff [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Thanks guys. Dave did not mention why and I did not want to ask either. There are a few stories out there speculating but I was just interested in the quality, fit, finish and performance of the boat. Whatever the reason it is a shame that they are no longer making them beacause they are a great little boat.



U're damn right and u're lucky bastard I almost bought it after my wife made approval because she likes it! She doesn't like my highsider...lol.

Congrats to you!!!!!! Please enjoy her!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Oye! it looks great. Congrats. We have to get together once I get my new LT.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Very slick skiff. Congrats


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Awesome looking boat. You should have a blast in it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Super Nice! It would look sick with the poling platform power coated black.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Frank, you should post up the updated pics!
The skiff looks even sicker now with the center console grab bar, casting platform,crustacean well, and that yamaha 40 must look insane on there too. lol


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats a sweet skiff , love the color


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's one fine boat there! Congrats.

I know it's "improper to ask why they closed but that doesn't mean I still don't want to know... 
Anyway, doesn't that other company still own the plug. Blue water or something like that...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> That's one fine boat there! Congrats.
> 
> I know it's "improper to ask why they closed but that doesn't mean I still don't want to know...
> Anyway, doesn't that other company still own the plug. Blue water or something like that...



Maverick bought the molds. 
Or so I heard from very reliable sources.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats,I always liked those boats.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

sweet, he gotta a 40? Does he still have his 25? If he does i got first dibs. I better call him.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

we need updates and new pic's....


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

That is such a sweet skiff! Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing some slime on the decks! 
[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## JTOLLE (Dec 21, 2009)

very cool skinny boat! sounds like they are not making any more tho. 
funny!
i was gonna say the same thing abou the 25hp if it was available!

JW


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Last he told me, he was going to test run both and weigh the pros and cons of speed, gas consumption, weight and choose which one to keep.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I spoke to him about a month ago about the motor.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

If you have new pics you know we all want to see them.


----------



## buckwelder (Jun 13, 2010)

i own the exact same boat with a center console and 30 hp. i couldnt be happier.extreme performance in super skinny water.this boat will amaze you over and over.i also heard mavrick has molds. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

